# Noob Spec V owner to be, many questions!!



## MarcKyle64 (Oct 26, 2004)

I talked the wife into getting the SE-R Spec V and we're waiting for the dealer to call and tell us to come get it. Just a few questions from someone who has never owned a Nissan before.

Does the Spec V require premium? If so, what octane? Which major brands (like Shell, Exxon, BP Texaco, Phillips 66, but not just them) seem to run the best in a stock Spec V motor. Who has the most consistent octane? Does putting Plus (89 octane) hurt performance? What about 87 octane? What kind of mileage should I expect on a 75 mph average speed trip with low traffic?

How long do the tires last? What seems to be a good inexpensive replacement for when baby needs a new set of shoes?

Where can I find reliable information about performance? Car & Driver says 7.3 0-60 and 1XX top end. That seems a bit low for a limited slip axle and a 175 hp motor in a 2700 pound car. 

How do the dealers treat you as far as warranty service? We shied away from Toyota b/c the local T dealer has lousy service, not to mention rude salesjerks.

Has NIssan worked out the bugs from the 2.5 motor? I've seen some posts in this forum implying that the 2.5 has more problems than the 1.8. I'm planning to leave the motor stock. 175 hp is plenty!

And, Hey it's great to be here and I hope I hear back from lots of folks!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

we don't allow top speed posts....so please edit it out 

yes, the 2.5 has had a lot more issues than the 1.8. They seem to have worked most of them out by 2004 but it's still a touchy engine.

run at least 89 or better. the better octane you run, the better the performance, plain and simple.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

The car gets much better mileage on 93 than on 87-89. Shell V Power seems to be the engine's top choice drink but their has just been the release of some gas with great additives. The C&D test if I am correct is older, the newer Specs are dynoing higher hence they are faster. And at 75 MPH? SHould be mid 2s on RPM so probably mid to high 20s.


----------



## Bob Marley (Sep 13, 2004)

i would use 89 octane,for just crusing around in the city..93 if ur goin to beat on it a lil..


----------



## Bob Marley (Sep 13, 2004)

NickZac said:


> The car gets much better mileage on 93 than on 87-89. Shell V Power seems to be the engine's top choice drink but their has just been the release of some gas with great additives. The C&D test if I am correct is older, the newer Specs are dynoing higher hence they are faster. And at 75 MPH? SHould be mid 2s on RPM so probably mid to high 20s.


i've noticed a mpg increase when i use 93..but i live in a small city and i dont punch out my car too often...anymore lol...and carbon tends to build up with 93 for just crusin


----------



## MarcKyle64 (Oct 26, 2004)

*Okay, what about my other questions???*

Okay, so I edited the top speed on my post, and got some good input about octane, any answers to my other questions?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

MarcKyle64 said:


> Does the Spec V require premium? If so, what octane? Which major brands (like Shell, Exxon, BP Texaco, Phillips 66, but not just them) seem to run the best in a stock Spec V motor. Who has the most consistent octane? Does putting Plus (89 octane) hurt performance? What about 87 octane? What kind of mileage should I expect on a 75 mph average speed trip with low traffic?
> 
> How long do the tires last? What seems to be a good inexpensive replacement for when baby needs a new set of shoes?
> 
> ...


The QR loves Shell V power

The stock Continentals are good for stock tyres but aftermarket tyres like the Yokohama AVS ES100 offers better wet/dry grip, less costs and better wear. The stock Continentals are not good for snow and I believe they are in the 200-300 treadwear number which means depending on your driving style 10-30k miles.

C&D is accurate but I believe their info is dated on older models. The 04s to what I understand are dynoing higher WHP numbers. Here is a good and reliable comparison of the SE-R Spec V vs. the Lancer RalliArt...
http://www.sportcompactcarweb.com/roadtests/0407scc_comparo/

Dealers around here are higher pressure and service sucks ass. Sorry to be blatant but as far as customer service, if I wasnt happy with my car, I would never purchase another Nissan. Luckily I am so Nissan will probably get a loyal customer.

The bugs all seemed to be worked out. People I know with 04s have minimal problems and are extremely satisfied with their cars. And if you leave the car stock, then dealers will give you much less of a runaround if you have any type of warranty problems.


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

The car has more power with 93. I fill up on Speedway and Sams Club gas without any problems. My wife can some how get 27MPG with the car with a in box K&N filter and Mobil 1 oil in the engine. The spec v requires 87, but the car is slower and I wouldn't try and mash the gas on this stuff. I recomend buying gas from a newer station that has newer tanks and not just buying a brand name. Aside from that, look for good prices.

The stock tires are good for about 25K or more, or less depending on how ya drive. Do not drive in the snow on the facotry tires. The rims are very soft as well. We learned this the hard way.

I'm really not happy with Nissan dealers or our warranty service. Some people have great luck, but it can all come down to finding a honest dealer.

I havn't had any problems with the engine, but it took forever to get decent gas milage. The thing was a gas guzzler for about 3 months. 

You didn't ask, but if you get one, change the tranny fluid right away. I think the thing comes from the factory with walmart's super tech tranny fluid or something. The transmission is my number one complaint about the car. Change the fluid right away and hopefully you won't have any problems.


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

> The spec v requires 87, but the car is slower and I wouldn't try and mash the gas on this stuff.


actually, the spec V requires preminum, at least on '02 and '03 models. 

The price difference is quite minimal when you break it down, depending on the area you live in. $.20 is about the difference in price between 87 and 91 here in San Diego. So, w/our small tanks, and an average of 10 gallons a fill up, that is $2.00. That amount of money is a small price to pay for piece of mind.


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

muphasta said:


> actually, the spec V requires preminum, at least on '02 and '03 models.
> 
> The price difference is quite minimal when you break it down, depending on the area you live in. $.20 is about the difference in price between 87 and 91 here in San Diego. So, w/our small tanks, and an average of 10 gallons a fill up, that is $2.00. That amount of money is a small price to pay for piece of mind.


This has been beaten to death. Please read your owners manual. Mine says that 87 minimun required, premium suggested. The car has a knock sensor for a reason. 

If you want to enjoy the HP rating of the car, use 91 octain or higher.


----------



## ReTroAcTive (Oct 21, 2004)

Like CaveMan Said go by the book and save yourself from the pain of repairs later. If you open the gas door it recommends premium. Do it all by the book motor brake-in time and never floor it in any gear at this time. :thumbup:


----------



## MarcKyle64 (Oct 26, 2004)

caveman said:


> This has been beaten to death. Please read your owners manual. Mine says that 87 minimun required, premium suggested. The car has a knock sensor for a reason.
> 
> If you want to enjoy the HP rating of the car, use 91 octain or higher.


Like I said, I don't have the Sentra..yet!!! No pre-owner's manual AFAIK, that's why I'm asking ?? here!

Marc


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

MarcKyle64 said:


> Like I said, I don't have the Sentra..yet!!! No pre-owner's manual AFAIK, that's why I'm asking ?? here!
> 
> Marc


That remark was more for muphasta. The owners manual for a 03 Spec V says that the minumum required fuel is 87. Nissan might have changed that for 04-05. You should ask to read the owners manual before you buy the car. 

Just to compare a 04 Mustang GT's compression is 9.4:1 and the Spec V is 9.5:1. Mustang GTs have been running on 87 octain for the longest time now. The Spec V needs premium fuel for the aggressive timming that the ECU can run with when the correct fuel is used and the knock sensor is not going off. If 87 is used, the timming will be retarded so the engine doesn't knock too much. The Spec Vs compression is not too high for 87 octain, it all comes down to the tunning of the ECU and the knock sensor.


----------



## MarcKyle64 (Oct 26, 2004)

caveman said:


> That remark was more for muphasta. The owners manual for a 03 Spec V says that the minumum required fuel is 87. Nissan might have changed that for 04-05. You should ask to read the owners manual before you buy the car.
> 
> Just to compare a 04 Mustang GT's compression is 9.4:1 and the Spec V is 9.5:1. Mustang GTs have been running on 87 octain for the longest time now. The Spec V needs premium fuel for the aggressive timming that the ECU can run with when the correct fuel is used and the knock sensor is not going off. If 87 is used, the timming will be retarded so the engine doesn't knock too much. The Spec Vs compression is not too high for 87 octain, it all comes down to the tunning of the ECU and the knock sensor.



I wish the Spec V had 11.5:1 compression like the Celica GT-S (IIRC), You'd figure that the extra two ratio points would give at least 5 hp, if not 10 extra hp, wouldn't that be cool? There's already the free flowing exhaust and strut tower brace, all I'd need to add would be a CAI setup or a K&N drop in filter. NISMO also has a exhuast header for off road use only (wink-wink), what effect does that have on power? I said I'd keep the motor stock, that doesn't mean I couldn't change external parts!!!


----------



## MarcKyle64 (Oct 26, 2004)

Ohh, by the way, does anyone know what the drag coefficient ratio is for the Sentra? That would be helpful in programming specs into my drag race analyzer program.


----------



## 04SerSpecV (Aug 25, 2004)

MarcKyle64 said:


> Okay, so I edited the top speed on my post, and got some good input about octane, any answers to my other questions?


The top speed for the specv is 135mph and for your drag question I'm going to tell you what chimmike would say "Don't get the Specv Get a SRT4" is has neon power.


----------



## ReTroAcTive (Oct 21, 2004)

Ok Marckyle If anyone could come up with this info would the 02 and 03 do
better that the 04 and 05.... :thumbup:


----------



## Bob Marley (Sep 13, 2004)

is there really that much of a hp difference between 89 and 93 octane?


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

Bob Marley said:


> is there really that much of a hp difference between 89 and 93 octane?


I'm sure there is, but I learned this weekend that the spec v runs much better on 89 then 87. We left town this weekend and gas prices on the road were insainly high. On the trip back, I stuck 89 (on a empty tank) in the tank and I didn't notice a power loss at all. However, I never reved it to red line and I never had the throttle at 100%. I'm sure the timming would have been pulled a little if I tried that. I did have all the low end and mid range and a little top end power. I also got great gas milage. 

I might acually fill up with 89 from now on out. At least untill the gas prices go down.

For the cheap bastard bashers: Before anyone argues that preminum is only .20 more, it doesn't matter when regular is .30 (at least) more then it was before because now a tank of premuim cost about .50 more then it should. At .50 (give or take a little) more then it is $5.50 more a tank then gas was before the whole 9/11 thing. So if you think outside the box and look at the whole picture, premuim gas cost way too much right now. I guess it also depends on how far you have to drive to get to work, but we drive a lot, so gas prices are very important to us.


----------



## initial V (Aug 11, 2004)

Bob Marley said:


> is there really that much of a hp difference between 89 and 93 octane?


from my personal experience, yes.
i've done testing with my friend's Spec V and noticed an increase in power when 93 octane was used.

okay. i've been reading about different brand names of gasoline. on this side of the world, we only have 3 brands: mobil, 76, and shell. i read that the Spec V's favorite is Shell's premium. any comments on 76's premium gasoline? 

oh FYI, gasoline here is up to $2.53/gallon for unleaded [as per 11-01-04 Guam time]


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Bob Marley said:


> is there really that much of a hp difference between 89 and 93 octane?


As far as gas mileage, it is undoubtably and performance is most likely too...if the knock sensor is retarding the timing, I'de imagine they car would show less power on a dyno sheet. 87, 89, and 93 are all insanely high so paying more for premium doesnt bother me any more than buying normal fuel. From my experience, these cars seem to get better mileage on Shell V Power than other premium fuels (hold Chevron).


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

I was not knocking your choice of using lower grade gas Caveman, but to tell a new member of the boards that it is ok to do so, I feel is a bit of a disservice. The manufacturer recomends premium so I use it. 

I also think your point of premium being over $5.50 more is moot, as premium is not the only gas that has gone up on price. 87 and 89 have gone up just as much as premium, therefore, the $.20 price difference still stands, or $.30 a gallon difference. 

It is not a big deal to me, I'm not trying to get into a pissing match w/you caveman, just stating my point.

I can afford the premium, and it adds piece of mind that I am not damaging my engine. I just think it is funny that some people complaine about a 20 to 30 cent price difference on gas, then spend hundreds if not thousands of dollars on modifications to their cars.


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

muphasta said:


> I was not knocking your choice of using lower grade gas Caveman, but to tell a new member of the boards that it is ok to do so, I feel is a bit of a disservice. The manufacturer recomends premium so I use it.
> 
> I also think your point of premium being over $5.50 more is moot, as premium is not the only gas that has gone up on price. 87 and 89 have gone up just as much as premium, therefore, the $.20 price difference still stands, or $.30 a gallon difference.
> 
> ...


If people ask if they can run 87 in the sentra 2.5, I'm always going to say yes, you can. The minumun in my owners manual is 87. While premium is recomended, it is safe to run on 87. The compression of the engine is low enough. If running high octain helps you sleep at night, that's great. Others can do google searches on compression, knock sensors, and read the Nissan's owners manual and come up with their own conclusion as to what kind of gas they want to run. I don't understand why it's not okay to run 87 when it's in the owners manual. Now Nissan is wrong about what gas can be ran in the car? Aside from my ECU/knock sensors, and compression post, it's in the freaken owners manual.


Not sure why you are comparing modifications to gas money. That's a different subject. Many people drive stock. It's great that you can afford high octain. Maybe everyone who ask if it is safe to run 87 octain gas can't afford high octain. If cost wasn't a issue, I'm sure everyone would throw in the best brand name gas money can buy.


----------



## k28gt (Sep 30, 2004)

Your better off running the best gas you can (ie 91-93 octane). Your only talking about $1.50 more per tank with premium fuel than with 87. I know out here in AZ when it gets around 108 outside, you want to run premium because your gonna detonate like crazy under even moderate throttle. Regardless of your ecu making corrections to your timing. Its your money, you CAN use 87, but I think it all depends on your driving habits and environment. Obviously if its really hot outside and you like to drive fast (thats why we bought Spec-V's and not Civic's  you should go with premium fuel. If its mild outside and funds are low, you can get away with regular. You can hear it pinging when it gets real bad.


----------



## k28gt (Sep 30, 2004)

k28gt said:


> Your better off running the best gas you can (ie 91-93 octane). Your only talking about $1.50 more per tank with premium fuel than with 87. I know out here in AZ when it gets around 108 outside, you want to run premium because your gonna detonate like crazy under even moderate throttle. Regardless of your ecu making corrections to your timing. Its your money, you CAN use 87, but I think it all depends on your driving habits and environment. Obviously if its really hot outside and you like to drive fast (thats why we bought Spec-V's and not Civic's  you should go with premium fuel. If its mild outside and funds are low, you can get away with regular. You can hear it pinging when it gets real bad.


oh yeah and the Mustang comment, don't forget, those motors are designed to take a beating, boring, supercharging you name it. Ours are fairly delicate in comparison.


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

k28gt said:


> Your better off running the best gas you can (ie 91-93 octane). Your only talking about $1.50 more per tank with premium fuel than with 87. I know out here in AZ when it gets around 108 outside, you want to run premium because your gonna detonate like crazy under even moderate throttle. Regardless of your ecu making corrections to your timing. Its your money, you CAN use 87, but I think it all depends on your driving habits and environment. Obviously if its really hot outside and you like to drive fast (thats why we bought Spec-V's and not Civic's  you should go with premium fuel. If its mild outside and funds are low, you can get away with regular. You can hear it pinging when it gets real bad.


You sure it's the engine pinging and not the popcorn maker exhaust? :cheers:


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

I heard a civic ex on sunday w/a popcorn popper exhaust! It was funny how loud and slow it was!!!


----------



## Ralphieboy57 (Sep 20, 2004)

*Congrates*

Good deal! You will love your Spec-V. I have a Sunburst 04 and love it. And yes to Premium gas. The pre catalist recall didn't include the 04. So far I have 8000 mi on mine and it still run superb. I had it modified the first day I had it. AEM cai, no cat DCsports prototype drag header, 5Zigen exhaust. lowered 1.8 inches with Progress springs and rear swaybar. It rips!!! Waiting now for the 5Zigen 18" rims and as soon as a reliable turbo is offered I will get it along with a ECU. :thumbup:


----------



## Terry S (Nov 8, 2004)

initial V said:


> from my personal experience, yes.
> i've done testing with my friend's Spec V and noticed an increase in power when 93 octane was used.
> 
> okay. i've been reading about different brand names of gasoline. on this side of the world, we only have 3 brands: mobil, 76, and shell. i read that the Spec V's favorite is Shell's premium. any comments on 76's premium gasoline?
> ...


I've heard through some fairly reliable sources that 76's 91 premium is the best availible for CA and other 91 octaine states. ::edited out::

Also, my 2002 Spec-V owners manual states the engine was designed for 98 octane and that at the very least, it should be run on 91 octane. This is why we see better performance as the octane goes up. 98 and up on a stock car should yield the same results, and anything below 98 should result in increasingly less power as you go down.

I can post up a picture of the page later today if anyone wants to see it.

Terry S


----------



## Terry S (Nov 8, 2004)

Well I took a digital photo of the page and here it is:

See next post for pic...


----------



## Terry S (Nov 8, 2004)

Sorry here is the picture showing the Spec-V needs 91 Octane as specified in the owners manual

Picture here


----------

